# Winter 2010-11 forecast



## legalskier (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks good for the west:







In the east we'll have to get while the getting's good:

_*Wintry Battle Zone But No Snowmageddon*
In general, the East Coast will be granted a reprieve from the tremendous snowfall that caused 2009-2010's winter to be dubbed "snowmageddon." This does not mean a free pass for the Northeast. Bastardi predicts late November and December could get winter off to a fast start in the East, with a major thaw coming for much of the country in January. Bastardi makes the early cold connection between this year's active hurricane season and his winter forecast. He said that years that see significant landfall, such as 1995, 2008 and 2005, usually also have cold for much of the eastern and central portions of the nation in December. He said this year from the central Rockies to the Northeast a higher variance of temperatures will be present - "greater-than-normal swings between winter's coldest and warmest days." The conflicting warm and cold air masses contributing to these temperature fluctuations have placed this area into what Bastardi calls the "Wintry Battle Zone." Despite the wild swings in temperatures, cities like New York, Philadelphia and Washington, D.C., will still have near-normal snowfall. To put this in perspective, New York City receives an average of 28.4 inches of snowfall during winter._
http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/34891/winter-2011-heavier-snow-for-c.asp


----------



## Puck it (Aug 12, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Looks good for the west:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

What hurricane landfalls? Didn't Colin(I think) miss completely. US that is. We are only up to "D" in the Atlantic. I do not understand how he is saying this.I guess all hurricanes hit land when there are a bunch on islands in the path.


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 12, 2010)

My understanding is we are heading back into a La Nina pattern.  2007-08 and 2008-09 were La Nina's.  One of those years was really good up north.  As with all years the strength of the event will determine winners and losers.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 12, 2010)

07-08 was a massive year for NH with over 200" at Cannon. I think it was the 2nd or 3rd snowiest season ever. NoVT did pretty good too, my reports seem to have a lot of decent sized surprise powder days. And I went until July 6th in Tux and could have gone longer, that is better than average. 

08-09 had a lot of ups and downs. Massive storm towards the end of February. Not a great season by any means.

Looking back through my reports over the years, I have come to the simple conclusion that every winter is unique and they are hard to compare. Weather guys can break out analog years all they want, I have yet to experience two seasons that were very similar to each other. Too many variations happen.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 18, 2010)

So based on that map, the so called "experts" are thinking that for the Northeast we'll be much more likely to be affected by either Alberta Clippers or Great Lakes Cutters then by the classical Nor'easter.  Which basically would be that we'll get some storms with coastal secondary low formation that could bomb out and produce some big snow accumulations   and others where the low will track through the Great Lakes without any secondary coastal formation and keep most of New England on the warm/wet side of the storm    All in all, sounds like a "normal" winter forcast for New England, if, and as we all know that's a REALLY BIG if the "experts" are correct


----------



## billski (Aug 18, 2010)

Forecast:
It will get cold
It will snow
Magic will rock
It will warm up
It will rain
I will whine
You might whine
It will puke snow
You will need to take copious number of sick days
Magic will rock
It will get really cold
I will get black toenails. Again.
MRG will transcend to the fantasy zone.
Liftopia will deliver.
Magic will require snorkels for the first time in two decades.
Repeat Forecast.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't put much stock into these kinds of forecasts....he was off last year IIRC.


----------



## tarponhead (Aug 18, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> I don't put much stock into these kinds of forecasts....he was off last year IIRC.



Big time. Especially for you guys up north. But here in M.A.S.H. we had some good dumps. Heck, did Baltimore get more snow then Burlington last year?


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 19, 2010)

Let me see if I get this right:
- The Rockies and the PNW will have the most cold and snow
- The Southwest will be very dry
- The Southeast will be warm
- The Midwest and Northeast will have a mix of wintery weather.

Does that even count as a prediction? That's more like geography than meteorology.


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 19, 2010)

Cannonball said:


> Let me see if I get this right:
> - The Rockies and the PNW will have the most cold and snow
> - The Southwest will be very dry
> - The Southeast will be warm
> ...



I think it means compared to average.  So the Rockies and PNW will be colder and snowier than average.  The Southwest will be drier than average, and the Southeast will be warmer than average.


----------



## hammer (Aug 19, 2010)

These forecasts make for good forum fodder but are otherwise useless IMO.  Doesn't keep me from reading them though...


----------



## mondeo (Aug 19, 2010)

I predict it will be an average year.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 29, 2010)

Last year Joe Bastardi was fairly accurate with the long range forecast.  I suspect that this year will be somewhat accurate too.

It looks like I'm moving west just in time for some good skiing out there, eh?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 29, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> Last year Joe Bastardi was fairly accurate with the long range forecast.  I suspect that this year will be somewhat accurate too.
> 
> It looks like I'm moving west just in time for some good skiing out there, eh?



Good 4 u   Where and When ??


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm moving to the Tahoe area in a little over a month.....Its been a long time coming and the opportunity of a lifetime!

My new boss said that my job description is "Gear Whore"  YAY ME!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 29, 2010)

Trekchick said:


> I'm moving to the Tahoe area in a little over a month.....Its been a long time coming and the opportunity of a lifetime!
> 
> My new boss said that my job description is "Gear Whore"  YAY ME!!



 Nice !!!!! Tahoe is awesome     H'mm job description seems "custom-designed"


----------

